# Unser kleines Teichbecken



## thomas w (3. Juni 2017)

Seit kurzem haben wir in einer halbschattigen Ecke unseres Gartens ein kleines Teichbecken angelegt, 500 Liter. Vier Wasserpflanzen, darunter auch __ Wasserpest, tummeln sich darin. 
Zur Zeit machen wir uns Gedanken über Randbepflanzung und die Notwendigkeit eines Filters.
Schon jetzt ist es für uns ein Platz zum Entschleunigen geworden.
Beim Nachbarn, der einen recht großen Teich hat, quaken die __ Frösche, und auch der __ Fischreiher ist früh um 5 Uhr zu Besuch.
Wir sind gespannt, wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## thomas w (3. Juni 2017)

Noch etwas karg...


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

herzlich willkommen bei den Teichern! Ja, das ist noch ein sehr minimalistischer Miniteich. Technik braucht es keine, für Fische ist es ohnehin zu klein. Einiges an Tieren dürfte auch vom Nachbarn herüber wandern. Was jetzt zu tun ist, ist die Pflanzen aus ihren Anzuchtcontainern heraus zu nehmen und richtig einzupflanzen. Für die Seerose und die __ Wasserpest genügt je ein 22 cm Gitterkorb. Die Sumpfpflanzen können direkt in den Randbereich gepflanzt werden. Als Substrat genügt ungedüngte Lehmerde ohne organische Bestandteile. Auf keinen Fall Teicherde aus dem Baumarkt nehmen, da ist Torf enthalten, der unter Wasser fault. Als weitere Bepflanzung vielleicht ein Mini-__ Rohrkolben für den Rand und __ Froschbiss als kleine Schwimmpflanze für die Wasserfläche. Wasserschnecken werden vielleicht mit den Teichpflanzen von selbst eingeschleppt, eventuell können auch welche eingesetzt werden. Die meisten Arten sind nützlich und schaden den Wasserpflanzen nicht. Ja, und dann abwarten was passiert...

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## thomas w (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kai, 
sehr vielen Dank für die Tipps.
In der nächsten Woche werde ich mich dann auf den Weg machen, um die angesprochenen Utensilien zu besorgen.
Hier bei uns in der Wedemark bei Hannover habe ich noch keinen Laden entdeckt, der eine größere Abteilung für Teichequipment usw. bietet. Baumärkte gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Aber alles wird sich finden, denke ich.
Vorgestern kam schon eine Mini-Libelle vorbei...natürlich habe ich kein know-how zur Artenbestimmung.
Natürlich hoffe ich, dass bei uns auch mal ein Frosch auf Durchreise ist...aber der kleine Minitümpel muss sich biologisch sicher noch einspielen.
Viele Grüße aus der Region Hannover,
Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kai!

Auch von mir erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns!

Du bist auf dem besten Weg zu einem sehr lauschigen Plätzchen, welches die Erholungsqualität Deines Gartens um Lichtjahre anheben kann.
Ich finde,  da geht aber noch einiges mehr an Deinem Teichlein was das Kaschieren dervRänder betrifft, zb Findlinge Totholz,  Wurzeln uä.
Es ist sehr ebenerdig ohne Hindernisse.... das könnte zum Problem werden , je nach dem wie sehr dieser Teil des Gartens frequentiert wird. Wie ist sichergestellt, dass nicht mal ein kleines Kind rein stolpert bzw auch ein Erwachsener im Dunkeln?  Gibt es davor optische Hindernisse?
Was ausserdem auf gar keinen Fall fehlen sollte, ist eine Ausstiegshilfe für Igel, Mäuse usw, die aus Versehen  dort rein fallen. Die könnte aus Totholz bestehen und sich schön in die Uferrand- Deko integrieren lassen.

Bei den Pflanzen schließe ich mich Kai an, der kleine __ Rohrkolben ist ein idealer Bewohner. Den habe ich auch. Daneben eine __ Zwergseerose und __ Hechtkraut in der Tiefenzone, da es frostempfindlich ist und nicht zu flach stehen sollte.  Auch ich habe diese in Töpfen und Körben. Bei Körben kann man erst Zeitungspapier hineinlegen, damit der Sand  nicht ausgeschwemmt wird, und obendrauf Kiesel, aus dem selben Grund.
In der Flachzone bei meinem Mini gibt es __ Pfennigkraut, __ schwertblättrige Binse weil die sehr klein bleibt, sowie verschiedene Sumpf-__ Iris Sorten, die sind auch direkt ins Substrat gepflanzt (I. Ensata, I. Laevigata, I. Kaempfferi, I. Versicolor, I. Fulva).  Am besten Lehmsand mit ner Schippe Gartenerde gemischt und obendrauf wieder Kiesel.

Hier mal einige Beispielbilder meines Mini, der nur so ca 220 Liter hat:

       

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen und Pflanzen und Dekorieren!

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 

Wenn du Pflanzen suchst dann schau doch mal bei deinem Nachbarn vorbei. Wenn er einen großen Teich hat dann sollte er auch immer genug an Pflanzen über haben. 
Gut sowas wie Seerose teilt man *jetzt* nicht und da solltest du dich auch bei spezialisierten Händlern im Internet umschauen. 
Den du brauchst eine sehr klein bleibende Sorte und die Farbe sollte auch passen.
Dann würde ich in den Rand noch unbedigt eine __ Sumpfdotterblume setzen. (Den ersten Lichtblick im Teich nach einem langen Winter )
Und wenn ihr mal nicht wisst was so machen kann, so ein Ausflug zu Natugart lässt die Sucht nach mehr Wasser ganz schnell aufkommen.
So und nu 
Tag genießen bei  oder was auch immer Hauptsache Wasser vor die Füß.


----------



## thomas w (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ina,
auch dir vielen Dank für die kostbaren Tipps.
Unsere Söhne werden da nicht mehr reinstolpern. Zum Glück sind sie aus dem Alter lange raus.
Der kleine Teich liegt in einer Schneise, umgeben von __ Lorbeer und anderen Pflanzen, die kein oder kaum Laub abwerfen. Er ist zur Wetterseite windgeschützt.
Momentan ist alles noch im Werden. Ich mache mir in jede Richtung Gedanken.
Die Steine am Rand sollen zum Teil wieder weg. Es soll mehr Randbepflanzung geben.
Hinsichtlich aller Pflanzen muss ich mich erst schlau machen. Ich komme aus der Aquaristik. Und das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Deine Fotos sind absolut Klasse!
Ich werde sicherlich immer wieder mal hier ein Foto einstellen, um die Entwicklung zu zeigen.
Wenn ich hier die Berichte und Fotos sehe, auch über so manche Kleintiere und Insekten, die sich ansiedeln, bekomme ich natürlich große Lust auf einen größeren Teich.
Aber ich denke, es ist sinnvoll, mit diesem kleinen Teichbecken die ersten Gehversuche zu machen.
Tatsächlich sitzen wir übrigens Abends mit einem Glas __ Wein in der Nähe und schauen zu, was alles so auf der Wasseroberfläche landet.
Zum Entspannen ist so ein kleines Gewässer genau das Richtige!
Etwas verregnete Grüße aus der Wedemark,
Thomas


----------



## thomas w (4. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis
> 
> Wenn du Pflanzen suchst dann schau doch mal bei deinem Nachbarn vorbei. Wenn er einen großen Teich hat dann sollte er auch immer genug an Pflanzen über haben.
> Gut sowas wie Seerose teilt man *jetzt* nicht und da solltest du dich auch bei spezialisierten Händlern im Internet umschauen.
> ...


Auch dir besten Dank!
Ich werde mir einen Liste machen, welche Pflanzen in Frage kommen. 
Ich denke, dann wird es langsam nicht mehr so künstlich aussehen.
Nun ja, unser Nachbar lebt in seiner ganz eigenen Welt. Der zählt die ganze Zeit, ob noch alle Goldfische da sind.
Von daher lasse ich den mal in Ruhe.
Ich frage mich nur, ob es erlaubt ist, dass er jede Menge dünne Seile über seinen Teich gespannt hat. Schließlich könnte das ja eine tötlichen Falle für so manchen __ Fischreiher werden. Momentan ist der aber intelligent genug und hat seine Einflugschneise gefunden....ein riesengroßer Vogel übrigens.
Beste Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2017)

Na das hört sich doch gut an! Wenn Du ein eingezäuntes Grundstück hast und im Familien  bzw Freundeskreis keine kleinen Kinder mehr sind, dann reicht es ja auch so. Deine Idee,  von außen mit Beetpflanzen den Rand auch zu kaschieren, finde ich super. Kleinbleibende Gräser und __ Bodendecker machen sich toll. Vielleicht noch nen größeren Findling zum Unterbrechen der Linie. Wie René schon schrieb,  __ Sumpfdotterblume ist ideal für den Frühling wegen ihrer schönen Blüten,  die bietet auch mit ihren großen Blättern gute Versteckmöglichkeiten, evtl kommen sogar __ Molche zu Dir.
Was ich noch vergaß: Filter brauchst Du ohne Fische nicht, die Pflanzen werden das Wasser reinigen wenn genügend da sind. Da Du sagst, Ihr sitzt häufig abends zum Entspannen dort, wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Wasserspiel? Es gibt verschiedene  Minifontänen uä im Handel, nur bedenke, dass die Seerose es nicht mag, wenn es auf ihre Blätter pieselt. Alternativ geht einfach ein Quellgeblubber, vielleicht ein kleiner Quellstein mit Bohrung für den Schlauch, sowas habe ich, oder aber eine Amphore aus Keramik, die ein Loch im Boden hat, wo vorn das Wasser raus quillt. Sowas gibts auch in Solar, falls kein Stromanschluss dort ist. Ehrlicherweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Pumpen hierfür sehr klein sind und in der Zeit der Algen auch gern mal zweimal täglich ausgespült werden müssen, da sie sonst verstopfen. Aber das ist nur ein kurzer Zeitraum bevor alle Pflanzen ihre Arbeit aufgenommen haben und den Algen ihre Nahrung wegfuttern.


----------



## thomas w (4. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an! Wenn Du ein eingezäuntes Grundstück hast und im Familien  bzw Freundeskreis keine kleinen Kinder mehr sind, dann reicht es ja auch so. Deine Idee,  von außen mit Beetpflanzen den Rand auch zu kaschieren, finde ich super. Kleinbleibende Gräser machen sich toll. Vielleicht noch nen größeren Findling zum Unterbrechen der Linie. Wie René schon schrieb,  __ Sumpfdotterblume ist ideal für den Frühling wegen ihrer schönen Blüten,  die bietet auch mit ihren großen Blättern gute Versteckmöglichkeiten, evtl kommen sogar __ Molche zu Dir.
> Was ich noch vergaß: Filter brauchst Du ohne Fische nicht, die Pflanzen werden das Wasser reinigen wenn genügemd da sind. Da Du sagst, Ihr sitzt häufig abends zum Entspannen dort, wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Wasserspiel? Es gibt verschiedene  Minifontönen uä im Handel, nur bedenke, dass die Seerose es nicht mag, wenn es auf ihre Blätter pieselt. Alternativ geht einfach ein Quellgeblubber, vielleicht ein kleiner Quellstein mit Bohrung für den Schlauch, sowas habe ich, oder aber eine Amphore aus Keramik, die ein Loch im Boden hat, wo vorn das Wasser raus quillt. Sowas gibts auch in Solar, falls kein Stromanschluss dort ist. Ehrlicherweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Pumpen hierfür sehr klein sind und in der Zeit der Algen auch gern mal zweimal täglich ausgespült werden müssen, da sie sonst verstopfen. Aber das ist nur ein kurzer Zeitraum bevor alle Pflanzen ihre Arbeit aufgenommen haben und den Algen ihre Nahrung wegfuttern.


Ich werde versuchen, ganz ohne Elektronik auszukommen. Ich hoffe, dass es ein ordentliches Pflanzenwachstum geben wird und es eher ein Ort der Stille wird, wo ab und an ein Frosch quakt...aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.
Die nächsten Wochen werden ganz sicher spannend und kreativ gleichermaßen.
Allerdings mache ich mir auch schon so meine Gedanken, wie sich das mit den Pflanzen im Spätherbst und Winter verhält.
Ich habe wirklich null Ahnung.
So, der Regen hat nachgelassen.
Jetzt geht mal mal raus in den Garten....schauen, wie sich der kleine Teich macht...


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn es ordentlich angelegt ist, kannst Du die Pflanzen sich selbst überlassen.  Mein Mini hat nun einen Winter überstanden ohne Verluste. Da Deiner etwas windgeschützt und halbschattig liegt, sollte die Eisschicht nicht zu dick werden. Du kannst im Spätherbst die welkenden Blätter abmachen, um zu verhindern, dass sie auf den Boden sinken und dort faulen. Das kannst Du aber auch im zeitigen Frühjahr nachholen, bevor die Pflanzen wieder austreiben. Kleine Handfächerharke und Kescher machen sich gut. Wenn Du um diese Zeit Schlamm heraus holst, achte auf das viele Kleingetier, was dort möglicherweise schon lebt. Am besten erstmal in Teichnähe liegen lassen, damit sie wieder zurück ins Wasser krabbeln können. 
Mehr ist eigentlich nicht zu tun.


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2017)

thomas w schrieb:


> schauen, wie sich der kleine Teich macht...


Na wenn da nicht schon die Teichsucht zugeschlagen hat


----------



## thomas w (4. Juni 2017)

Ich denke, ich werde meine Erfahrungen machen müssen, um in das Thema hineinzuwachsen.
Ich bin einfach gespannt, welche Entwicklung das sehr kleine Biotop nimmt. Und vorallem , ob tatsächlich sich kleine Lebewesen ansiedeln. Wir werden es etwas verwildern lassen, damit der natürliche Charakter wachsen kann.
Ich bin einfach sehr neugierig. Und ganz sicher bin ichschon etwas teichsüchtig und möchte mich schlau machen. Es ist ja auch eine gewisse Verantwortung da, wenn so etwas angelegt.

Nun kommt hier doch die Sonne raus. Was gibt es da schöneres, als mit einer Tasse Kaffee durch den Garten unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## thomas w (5. Juni 2017)

Aus meinem ehemaligen Aquarium gibt es nun eine Wurzel im Miniteich als Ein- und Ausstiegshilfe...für wen auch immer. Wer weiß schon, welches Getier sich blicken lässt....


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2017)

Das mit der Wurzel ist hervorragend geworden!

Beim nahen Betrachten erkennt man, dass noch sehr wenig Substrat im Teich ist... (sind das wirklich 500 Liter?) ich würde Sand auf alle Stufen und den Boden aufbringen. Für die Pflanzen, sobald Du welche bekommst. Dann kommt dann auch mal ein Besucher. Hier und da nen Kiesel hinlegen. Vielleicht haben Eure Kids Lust dazu, das als Projekt zu betreuen... die kann man dann gleich zum sammeln losschicken 

Lg ina


----------



## thomas w (5. Juni 2017)

Unsere Söhne haben ganz andere Interessen.....
Es sind tatsächlich 500 l.....
Ich werde selbst nach passendem Gestein suchen müssen. Muss es spezieller Sand sein. Ich hätte noch etwas feinen Aquarienkies....
LG
Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2017)

In den Zwischenräumen beim Kies setzt sich Dreck ab, beim Sand nicht. Kannst ihn aber untermischen. Ideal ist der Sand, den man für Spielkästen kauft, da er einen Lehmanteil hat, welcher für die Pflanzen super ist. Bei besonders hungrigen pflanzen kannst Du noch eine Schippe Gartenerde einarbeiten. Es gibt ja sonst kaum Nährstoffe in einem fischfreien Teich. Wachsen die Pflanzen schnell,  haben die Algen weniger Chancen. 

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Moin Thomas.
Sieht ja schon langsam nach Teich aus 
Die Wurzel wird dir dein Wasser schnell braun machen, wenn du pech hast. Denn  draußen halten die leider nicht so lange wie im Aquarium. Da der oberste Pflanzring nur 1 - 3 cm unter Wasser ist braucht es auch keine Wurzel so bald genug Pflanzen da sind. 
Pflanzen brauchen jedoch Substrat und da ist im Teich am besten richtiger Sand mit Lehm am besten.  Habt ihr eine Kiesgrube in der nähe?
Aber Achtung bei befüllen des Pflanzrings oben. Da sind diese Ausbuchtungen da rutsch der Sand schnell imm wieder  in die Tiefe.
Am besten dort die erste Pflanze hin setzen und dann rutscht nichts mehr 
Von irgendwelchen Klebemaßnahmen rate ich ab da sonst nicht nur der Sand nicht runter rieselt sondern auch bei leichtem Wasserverlust die oberste Stufe komplett trocken fällt. Und welche Wasserpflanze mag trockene Füße???


----------



## thomas w (5. Juni 2017)

So manches von mir wird daneben gehen, aber ich bin gerade vollkommen in der Lernphase. 
Auf jeden Fall ist so ein Mini das Richtige zum Entschleunigen und zur Ablenkung vom Alltag.
Ich werde weiter berichten in kurzen oder etwas längeren Abständen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2017)

thomas w schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch etwas feinen Aquarienkies....
> LG


Welche Körnung? Unter 2 mm ist OK


----------



## thomas w (5. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Welche Körnung? Unter 2 mm ist OK


Es ist extrem feiner Kies...!


----------



## thomas w (9. Juni 2017)

Hier zwischendurch nochmal zwei Fotos...momentan ist das Wasser etwas grünlich. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich wieder.


----------



## thomas w (10. Juni 2017)

Momentan stelle ich das gesamte Projekt etwas in Frage....während ich gerade Rasen gemäht habe, hat unser Labrador ein Bad im Miniteich genommen. Soweit ist nichts zerstört. Aber der Frust ist gerade groß. Es liegt ja bekanntermaßen im Charakter dieser Rasse, sehr gern zu baden.


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2017)

Nee du verstehst das falsch. 
Dein Hund wollte dir nur zeigen, du brauchst einen größeren Teich.


----------



## thomas w (10. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nee du verstehst das falsch.
> Dein Hund wollte dir nur zeigen, du brauchst einen größeren Teich.


Durchaus möglich....richtig sauer könnte ich auf ihn eh nicht sein....


----------



## thomas w (11. Juni 2017)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht , wenn es um eure Hunde und Teiche geht?


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2017)

Was soll ich da schreiben 
Außer das weder Golden Retriever noch Jack Russel freiwillig auf ein Bad am Tag verzichtet hätten???
Und das, egal wie man es ihnen gezeigt hat, wo es erlaubt ist rein und raus zu gehen, sie immer quer durch die Pflanzzonen mussten 
Und das sich der Einsatz von Chemiekeulen gänzlich verbietet. 
Asu und um so größer der Teich um so größer war der Spaß für alle.


----------



## thomas w (11. Juni 2017)

Dann werde ich wohl ganz vorsichtig meine Frau auf einen größeren Teich vorbereiten...genug Platz haben wir...


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juni 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen Thomas,

Dich hat der Virus ja voll erwischt! 
Hach, musste mir grad eine Lachträne wegwischen, denn so ist es einfach wenn man Wasser im Garten hat: bitte mehr davon! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und lass uns an Deinem Bauprojekt teilhaben, der kleine Mini ist ja schon ganz nett geworden


----------



## thomas w (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2017)

Na das wird aber höchste Zeit mit einem größeren Teich


----------



## Ida17 (14. Juni 2017)

So mindestens 5m Länge damit Wauzi Bahnen schwimmen kann 
Meine liebenswerten Viecher interessieren sich mehr für meine Fische statt dem kühlen Nass


----------



## thomas w (22. Juni 2017)

Nachdem unser Hund den kleinen Teich "aufgeräumt " hatte, blieb nur noch die Möglichkeit, einen Ast unseres Mirabellenbaums dort zu platzieren....der erste Frust hat sich gelegt. Vielleicht kaufe ich in den nächsten Tagen doch noch ein paar Pflanzen.
Mit "Django", unserem Labrador, geht es regelmäßig zum See...das muss ihm reichen. Zuhause ist die Badesaison beendet...


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juni 2017)

Also noch sieht es so aus, als könntest Du locker das dreifache Volumen rausholen, Rasen muss man nocht nicht abstechen  
Mir kam gerade die Idee, dass Du den Teich so vergrößern kannst, dass man mit einer kleinen Brücke zur Sitzecke gelangt... sieht bestimmt klasse aus und wird ein lauschiges Plätzchen


----------



## thomas w (14. Aug. 2017)

Nun sind einige Wochen vergangen, und so manche Libelle hat sich schon zu uns verirrt. Bis gestern hatte ich ein paar Guppys im Teich, die durch die Speisekarte im Teich die tollsten Farben bekommen haben. Nun sind sie wieder wohlbehalten im Aquarium angekommen.
Gestern Abend haben wir den ersten Frosch entdeckt, leider konnte ich kein Foto machen.
Mal sehen, wie lange er zu Besuch bleibt. Durch den Ast im Teichbecken kann sich alles besser entwickeln. Nun ist es kein Hundepool mehr


----------

